# NIC not showing in ifconfig

## exiled

I have a linksys WMP300n wireless card, that's a pci card. I have the drivers for it and it seems to be using them as the card is being identified through "lspci -v" and is using the broadcom b43 driver but I can only see my ethernet through "ifconfig -a". Any help would be appreciated.

I've also been looking to get a new cheap wireless card as I just took this one out of my old computer which is pretty old. Is there any suggestions for a good brand that provides good drivers for linux ?

----------

## DONAHUE

have you downloaded and installed firmware?

pls post lspci -v output for the card

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/#Comparison_of_recent_drivers

----------

## exiled

 *Quote:*   

> 04:01.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4321 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Linksys Device 0060
> 
> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16
> ...

 

----------

## exiled

Also yes I installed the firmware still it isn't appearing. (emerge b43-firmware)

----------

## DONAHUE

dmesg got any hints?  should be near bottom

new cheap wireless card -- I like ralink chips outfit named encore was making nice cheap ralink chip based -- no trouble in 4 years 3 pci, 2usb. broadcom can be good but you never know which chip you'll get.

----------

## exiled

I found some stuff related in dmesg.

 *Quote:*   

> b43-phy0: Broadcom 4321 WLAN found (core revision 11)
> 
> b43-phy0 ERROR: FOUND UNSUPPORTED PHY (Analog 5, Type 4, Revision 1)
> 
> b43: probe of ssb0:0 failed with error -95
> ...

 

Also thanks for the suggestion ! I've had this card for a while and it always gives me trouble on w7 and linux ( other distros ).

----------

## exiled

Well i decided to try the the windows drivers as they worked on another linux distro using ndiswrapper, but I am having problems emerging it.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.57/work/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.c: In function 'NdisGetCurrentProcessorCounts':
> 
> /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/ndiswrapper-1.57/work/ndiswrapper-1.57/driver/ndis.c:2657:24: error: 'struct kernel_stat' has no member named 'cpustat'
> ...

 

----------

